# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Lampster, customizable robo lamp, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - thelampster.com

youtube.com/@thelampster3156

facebook.com/thelampsterofficial

twitter.com/the_lampster

instagram.com/thelampster

Co-founder - Andrei Chivote 

Co-founder - Radu Nita

"The Lampster - A Lamp with Attitude" on Indiegogo

"The Lampster, A Lamp with Attitude" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The Lampster - Waterproof

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> Testing The Lampster resistance to water!

----------


## Airicist

The Lampster, robo lamp with attitude 

Published on Dec 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lamp that melds old tractors with superheroes slams Kickstarter goal"
What do you get when you take vintage tractor headlamps, put them on a superhero-style body and add some new tech? Lampster, a runaway Kickstarter success.

by Michael Franco
December 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Lampster

Published on Dec 6, 2016




> A lamp with attitude! Made from old tractor headlights, it's the most powerful desk lamp in the world having 120 LEDs and 12W of power. Controlled by mobile or by touch!

----------

